# Angel Kidded-new pis pg 2



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

So I went out to the barn this afternoon to find Angel in active labor. I sat with her for about 45 mins, with no progress. So I went in, breech kid that was also upside down, with legs tucked under. Got him out she was cleaning him up, saw another amniotic sack, with nothing in it, so I popped it, one back hoof, then #3 came out over the top of #2. Everybody has ate, and are in the house. So the baby's have started to arrive, these are the first of Colt 44's kids. I will post pics later.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Soooo glad you were there to help. 
Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

How exciting!!!! Really good you were there. Sounds like everyone is fine now.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Congrats I can not wait for the pictures. So just curious do you just leave one kid with her or do you let her keep all 3 and supplement feedings since she only has 1 teat? Man I wish my girls were due now.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Congrats on the new kiddos! I'm so glad you were there to help, and glad too, that everyone is ok and doing well! :leap: :clap: :hi5: 

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

glad you were there to help..congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Congratulations! Glad you were able to help her. Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Congrats! but am so jelous  Im still on kid watch


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Congratulations!!! WooHoo... Babies!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Congratulations :leap: So glad that all 3 are doing well ...mama too, can't wait to meet them!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Congrats! :applaud: Can't wait for pics! :leap:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

here are the pictures of babies!

Angel is one of my milkers so babies get bottle fed.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

ADORABLE!!!!! Amazing how each one has different ears too!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

They are so cute!!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

They are too cute and the different ears LOL 
Congrats on the babies !


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

The are darling!!! I love kid #2!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

So cute!! Congrats!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

How precious! We have to wait until Feb (


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

We have a handful that are bred to kid now, and the rest will kid in April. I plan to breed these girls back for this time next yr .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Well here we are just over a wk after these guys were born, they are growing like little weeds. So here they are Angel's Hope, #2, and #3/Bully


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

awwww they are soooooooo cute!  Love the variety in ears too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Growing nicely it looks like.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Laboer!! Love it, looks like my short cake.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look good. What did your daughter get on her foot? Blue-kote?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

She had food coloring on her foot, her and her brother had gotten into it earlier in the day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.....congrats.... :thumb:


----------

